

Introduction to Lisp Macros in Clojure (via HTML Templating as analogy) - swannodette
http://github.com/swannodette/macros-tutorial/

======
mprime
Automating the use of Edi Weitz's CL-WHO library in Common Lisp is my standard
method of showing how to use macros.

